# Lidl car care products.



## H-M3

Can anyone say how good the Lidl products are? as I have just popped into the local store they have a variety of W5 car care products for sale at a very reasonable price too.

Alloy wheel cleaner 99p any good?


----------



## tribs

I am going to give the tyre foam a go since C&S have stopped doing the Einszett stuff. I'll let you know what its like.


----------



## jacoda434

Some good reports on it but not used it myself


----------



## mouthyman

what stuff do they have in?


----------



## Grizzle

The screen wash is really good....probably the only thing i would use.


----------



## ToLearn

after a thread not so long ago about these products went and got the screen wash and the air conditioner one screen wash is great.

air conditoner one did help and it chcuked out a nice smell for about 4 days then the scent went but no nasty smells comeing from the air condtioning so for the price its a bargin 

will try some more of the products now


----------



## Avanti

H-M3 said:


> Can anyone say how good the Lidl products are? as I have just popped into the local store they have a variety of W5 car care products for sale at a very reasonable price too.
> 
> Alloy wheel cleaner 99p any good?


The paintcare wax is very good as is the aircon cleaner both products match other offerings costing 10* the price.
Some tyre care products are essentially a soap for the tyres (eg astonish and driva from the poundshop)
I have not tried any of the other products but if you take note of the bar codes, the ingredients for them are available online.
I have no reason to doubt any of the W5 range especially for the money :thumb:


----------



## rockape

got to agree on the screen wash. mate mine tried the tyre dressing, and seems to think it's pretty good


----------



## H-M3

I think I will grab some of that screen wash myself. Also might give the alloy wheel cleaner a try. The have upolstery cleaner too. Also by the way they have twin halogen lights for £15 if any one needs them.


----------



## mondeomike

I can vouch for the aircon freshner thing too, bought it after seeing a thread about it £1.29 it was Hellfrauds stuff is about £12.00 for similar thing, bought 2 bottles of the screen wash while I was there not tried them yet but only 69p each and best of all they have big bags of liquorice allsorts for 55p:lol:


----------



## jacoda434

mondeomike said:


> bags of liquorice allsorts for 55p:lol:


On My Way :driver: :driver:


----------



## adamf

The W5 wheel cleaner in brilliant for 99p! just as good as the AG Clean wheels I reckon.

Use this stuff on all my free details.


----------



## dinodog

Have used the screen wash, seems O.K.
and also the odour treatment, lasts couple of days and for the price, O.K
:wave:


----------



## Katana

Going to have a go with that engine cleaner one when i get around to cleaning 10 years of grime off my engine, so i'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## Dougster

I bought a nice aluminium case for my Chemical Guys products!!


----------



## cj romeo

The apple summer screen wash is quite good.

Wheel Cleaner is quite impressive for the money.

The deodoriser isnt up to much, the proper stuff is Forte Air Conditioner Treatment, it REALLY works but is VERY expensive. This is what garages use and charge you £40.00 for the privelege.

I use Forte, for eradicating musty odours, Lidl stuff is just an air freshner.

The proper instructions are set the AC on as cold as you can and turn the fan up full, recirculating in the cabin.


----------



## GP Punto

I used the W5 Car polish this weekend on an old SAAB with patchy paint work. It costs £1 for a big tube, toothpaste style tube. really did the job as a polish although claims to be a wax, Not as effective is my usual SRP but there are times when the high cost of top line products isnt justified.

I have also used the Armourall Carny wax, again £1 from Home Bargains for a large tin of soft paste wax that is great value and does the job


----------



## mouthyman

ill have to go and have a look, sounds good


----------



## efunc

don't forget your microfibre cloths. got a pack of three drying towels for £2.50. seem to perform OK for drying, but i mainly use them for cleaning my windows.

missed out on axle stands though. they were doing them at £4 a pair


----------



## Dougster

No car cleaning products in my local today.

They did have double Halogen lights on yellow stands however!!

Coming soon. Dry your car with this!!


----------



## Mark raw

Have treid the citrus screenwash and think it great, will get an aircon thing when I see it but not sure when to try. Any tips for getting rid of rubber as i just got some new car mats and the really smell of rubber, ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## surgemaster

with a lobster?  :lol: 


Dougster said:


> No car cleaning products in my local today.
> 
> They did have double Halogen lights on yellow stands however!!
> 
> Coming soon. Dry your car with this!!


----------



## djohn

Yep, that's what I get when using the link. A big red lobster.


----------



## DPN

tribs said:


> I am going to give the tyre foam a go since C&S have stopped doing the Einszett stuff. I'll let you know what its like.


Sorry to hijack this post.

But if you like Einszett products

I have a contact for you.

Andy Pickin
Uk Sales & Distribution

www.einszett.co.uk

Dave :thumb:


----------



## thisisadam

Have bought the ****pit spray, upholstery foam cleaner and insect remover. All work brilliantly.Have bought the ****pit spray, upholstery foam cleaner and insect remover. All work brilliantly!


----------



## alexf

hmmm, where do I start lol. 

All of the Lidl W5 range is very very good. To date I've used the apple screenwash, the nano windscreen stuff (excellent and cheap), the tyre shine, the foaming bumper shine, the foaming interior cleaner, the engine cleaner, the upholstery cleaner and the axle stands. Oh and the fabric waterproofing spray of which there is a video in the vidoe section on this site :thumb:

They all work a treat and are brilliant value indeed. Best product I'd say is definitely the W5 windscreen stuff (cant remember name lol) but I cannot recommend all of the range enough. :car:


----------



## burger

I wrote a thread a while ago ... screenwash is top draw 
Bought some detailing brushes and they are great to also got some ****pit wipes (matt) just incase and ive used them and they are good aswel.

I say give it a go if you dont like its only roughly a pound each easily throw away


----------



## adlem

burger said:


> I wrote a thread a while ago ... screenwash is top draw
> Bought some detailing brushes and they are great to also got some ****pit wipes (matt) just incase and ive used them and they are good aswel.
> 
> I say give it a go if you dont like its only roughly a pound each easily throw away


Have to agree completely - the dash wipes are very very good!


----------



## alexf

forgot about the detailing brushes lol! Again, cannot fault them!


----------



## burger

IM sure ive seen the brushes before on here that are identical with a famous brand printed on the handle.

I got 2 packs with 3 brushes in each and i cannot see my self ever needing any more.


----------



## magnumsport

W5 Screen Wash = great!


----------



## ash888

are the brushes still there? i saw them a few weeks back but didnt get the chance to pop in. they are not on the website...


----------



## burger

I have 2 lidl in my area and i take regular trips for bargains and have not seen them since i bought 2 packs.
Wish i had bought them all up and put them in the sale section at cost price


----------



## ash888

il have to keep a look out then, that was an incredible deal. hopefully they will get them back soon.


----------



## CHAPPERS70

dont forget the power force range of apc, i bought some and it really works well, I think its about 89pence per litre


----------



## Russ and his BM

The wd40 equivalent from W5 is absolutely superb.


----------

